# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  مسلسل سنوات الضياع :يحى أو لميس

## ساره

مرحبا كيفكم ..هالموضوع استفتاء للي بشاهدو مسلسل سنوات الضياع ..اليوم كانت الحلقه رقم 100 من المسلسل واليوم يحى رفض يصالح لميس لما اجت عنده على الشركه وكمان راحت عنده على المزرعه وما رضي يصالحها وحكالها كل شيء بينا انتهى من لما اتهمتيني انه انا ضربت النار على عمر ..المهم هلا فيه استفتاء انته انتو مع مين مع موقف يحى ولا مع دموع لميس 

ويا ريت كل واحد فيكم يكتبلنا شو متوقع يصير  احداث في المسلسل ..

وشكرا الكم  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا راي انه عمر هو الي راح يروح على يحي ويطلب منه انه يحكي مع لميس لانه جرب شو يعني الواحد يفقد حبيب وشو ما كان بكره يحي رح يحن ويحاول يصلح بس المشكلة مش هون المشكلة تيم عيونه بقدحن من النار والله يستر ما يعمل اشي للميس .

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مسا الخير..

بصراحه موقف يحيى متوقع وانا لو محله بعمل نفس الشي, لانه ليش صحابه ليحيى ما صدقو انه يحيى الي اطلق النار عليه..؟؟

انا برأيي لميس جرحته كثير ليحيى واهانته كثير وخلص بكفي ..ولميس بتستاهل خليها تبكي لبكره الصبح خرجها :SnipeR (19):

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا ويل قلبي عليك ِ يا لميس ...  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

قطعت قلبي اليوم ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

مهو يحيى لازم يعذرها ، خاصة وان الادلة كلها كانت ضده ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا ويل قلبي عليك ِ يا لميس ...    
> 
> قطعت قلبي اليوم ...   
> 
> مهو يحيى لازم يعذرها ، خاصة وان الادلة كلها كانت ضده ...


و الله يا نادر بدك تعذرني 

الثقة وين راحت

----------


## saousana

ليش حكي المثاليات والثقة وما بعرف شو 
انا لو مكان لميس بصدق اللي قالو على يحيي خصوصا انه كل الادلة ضده 
وانا لو مكان يحيى بعمل هيك ويمكن اكتر 
مشكورة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا ما بحظر المسلسل مشان هيك ما صوتت  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> و الله يا نادر بدك تعذرني 
> 
> الثقة وين راحت


الدليل سيد الأحكام يا صديقي ، ونحنُ بشر ، بس أنا لو كنت مكان يحيى بنسى الموضوع  ، ولا بخلي دمعة تنزل من عينها ...  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ليش حكي المثاليات والثقة وما بعرف شو 
> انا لو مكان لميس بصدق اللي قالو على يحيي خصوصا انه كل الادلة ضده 
> وانا لو مكان يحيى بعمل هيك ويمكن اكتر 
> مشكورة


ما أتوقع لانه قلبك حنون يا أمَ السوس ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

خليك ِ حنونه / كويس إلي انت ِ مش مكان يحيى وإلا كان اليوم كانت الحلقة الآخيرة ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

انا مع يحيى بموقفه خليه يتركها كم يوم بعدين بصالحها.... بعدين هيه شخصيتها ضعيفة كل ما حدا حكالها اشي بتصدقه ... وبحب احكيلكوا انه المسلسل 140 حلقة وبالحلقة الاخيرة بموت يحيى

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا مع يحيى بموقفه خليه يتركها كم يوم بعدين بصالحها.... بعدين هيه شخصيتها ضعيفة كل ما حدا حكالها اشي بتصدقه ... وبحب احكيلكوا انه المسلسل 140 حلقة وبالحلقة الاخيرة بموت يحيى


كيف بموت ...!!!؟؟؟  :Eh S(2):  

بس أتوقع بجوز لميس وبخلفوا ولد ...

----------


## غسان

> كيف بموت ...!!!؟؟؟  
> 
> بس أتوقع بجوز لميس وبخلفوا ولد ...


طخ بس من مين ما بعرف بجوز من تيم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طخ بس من مين ما بعرف بجوز من تيم


تيّم ...!!!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا تيّم / ولا فاقش قلبي في المسلسل إلاَّ تيّم وأم عمر ولميس ... :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هو زودها شو يعني انها شكت فيه الله اكبر ، وبعدين المجني عليعه اخوها هو ماله يعني جد جلطني اليوم قال ما سامحها لهدرجة الحقد مش بحكي انه بحبها اذن خلص الحق عليه هي اعتذرت

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طخ بس من مين ما بعرف بجوز من تيم


انا سمعت انو المسلسل 162 حلقة 

بعدين تيم بطخ يحيى بس يحيى ما بموت 

و يحيى بتزوج لميس 

و العلاقة بين يحيى و عمر بتتحسن كتييييييييير :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا سمعت انو المسلسل 162 حلقة 
> 
> بعدين تيم بطخ يحيى بس يحيى ما بموت 
> 
> و يحيى بتزوج لميس 
> 
> و العلاقة بين يحيى و عمر بتتحسن كتييييييييير


الله يبشّرك بالخير ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

يا جماعة انا حضرت الحلقة الاخيرة اليوم  يحيى ولميس بتجوزوا وبيخلفوا ولد وعمر وفريدة كمان بتجوزوا  وتيم بينتحر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا جماعة انا حضرت الحلقة الاخيرة اليوم  يحيى ولميس بتجوزوا وبيخلفوا ولد وعمر وفريدة كمان بتجوزوا  وتيم بينتحر


إجّبد ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

هاظا الحكي الي بمشي عليه الترين ... :Db465236ff:  

بالي ارتاح ، الله يريح بالك يا غسان ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا جماعة انا حضرت الحلقة الاخيرة اليوم  يحيى ولميس بتجوزوا وبيخلفوا ولد وعمر وفريدة كمان بتجوزوا  وتيم بينتحر


الحمد لله تيم بموت جلطني

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا جماعة انا حضرت الحلقة الاخيرة اليوم  يحيى ولميس بتجوزوا وبيخلفوا ولد وعمر وفريدة كمان بتجوزوا  وتيم بينتحر


الله يسمع منك

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يخليلكم لميس ويحيى ولا يحرمكم منهم

----------


## ayman

> الله يخليلكم لميس ويحيى ولا يحرمكم منهم


نفسي اشوفهم يازلمة

----------


## العالي عالي

> نفسي اشوفهم يازلمة


لا تحكيلي ان انت كمان متابعة المسلسل :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

المشهد الأخير من الحلقة الأخيرة من مسلسل سنوات الضياع ، وانتحار تيّم ... :SnipeR (62):  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58a26ScbuSE&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> المشهد الأخير من الحلقة الأخيرة من مسلسل سنوات الضياع ، وانتحار تيّم ... 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58a26ScbuSE&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


مشكور ابو كرك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> المشهد الأخير من الحلقة الأخيرة من مسلسل سنوات الضياع ، وانتحار تيّم ... 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58a26ScbuSE&amp;feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


مشكور

----------


## N_tarawneh

صحيح يا جماعة ...

لميس من مين بتطلع حامل ...!!!؟؟؟

أنا أتوقع من تيّم ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> صحيح يا جماعة ...
> 
> لميس من مين بتطلع حامل ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> أنا أتوقع من تيّم ...


اكيد من يحيى

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اكيد من يحيى


نعم يحيى

----------


## N_tarawneh

إذا من يحيى أشوى بلا ... :SnipeR (62):  

فكرتها من الكلب تيّم ... :Db465236ff:  

بصراحة في صاحب إلي عازمني على غداء مطنطن إذا يحيى بزوج لميس ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرا على الموضوع ساره

وشكرا على الفيديو نادر

وهلا الحلقه الجديده ..اتوقع اليوم لميس بتحكي لجمانه انها حامل وجمانه بتحكي ليحى فيحى برجع للميس ويحى رح يدور على الدكتور يالي قتل خالد قصدي المجرم تاع تيع يالي لبس لبس دكتور وقتل خالد في المستشفى لانه يحى متذكر شكله وعرف انه هوه القاتل

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا على الموضوع ساره
> 
> وشكرا على الفيديو نادر
> 
> وهلا الحلقه الجديده ..اتوقع اليوم لميس بتحكي لجمانه انها حامل وجمانه بتحكي ليحى فيحى برجع للميس ويحى رح يدور على الدكتور يالي قتل خالد قصدي المجرم تاع تيع يالي لبس لبس دكتور وقتل خالد في المستشفى لانه يحى متذكر شكله وعرف انه هوه القاتل


شكرا ً يا لمسة شقاوة ...

هيني رايح اشوف الحلقة ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ساره

وانا كمان رايحه احضر الحلقه شكرا لمسه شقاوه وشكرا نادر

نادر كل شوي وقت الدعايات تعال تطمن على المنتدى لانه خايفه يخترقوه وقت المسلسل  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> وانا كمان رايحه احضر الحلقه شكرا لمسه شقاوه وشكرا نادر
> 
> نادر كل شوي وقت الدعايات تعال تطمن على المنتدى لانه خايفه يخترقوه وقت المسلسل



والله يا ساره اانهم علوني بالمسلسل... خلص عاد ما يزوج يحيى لميس ونخلص من السولافه يعني ليش الناس دايما ضد المشاعر الصادقه والنبيله ... انا مش عارف... يعني لو تخيلنا يحيى قال للميس من البدايه انا بكرهك وما بطيق شوفتك ولما اشوفك بشوف الهم.. اكيد كان ما صار الي صار ..

----------


## غسان

الي ما بده يعرف شو بصير ما يشوف الكليب 
تلخيص للاحداث من وفاة رفيف للحلقة الاخيرة

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHbpbJKbukk[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكله يحيى بموت عن جدّ ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكله يحيى بموت عن جدّ ...



لا يحيى ما بموت  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

المشهد الي بينطخ فيه يحيى
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ3kLhclouk&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## N_tarawneh

مزبوط ...

نفس المشهد إلي شفته ...

بالفعل مؤلم جدا ً ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شو هاد مار ح احضر المسلسب علو قلبي وفي الاخير بموت  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو هاد مار ح احضر المسلسب علو قلبي وفي الاخير بموت




لا ما بموووت  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو هاد مار ح احضر المسلسب علو قلبي وفي الاخير بموت


انداري يا مها.... يعني والله لو انه سب عليها ما عملو فيه هيك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدي احكيلكم خبر بس مش متأكد منه

انو سوزان اخت رفيف بصير معها سرطان و بتموت

----------


## N_tarawneh

بالكوا شو بصير في حلقة اليوم ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

جننتونا باخباركوا

خلونا نحضر ونشوف لحالنا احلى

----------


## N_tarawneh

لميس اليوم قطعت قلبي ... :Eh S(2):  

الله يخرب بيتك يا تيّم أنت وهآله أم عمر ... :Eh S(2):  

أشوف فيكوا يوم في الحلقة الآخيرة إن شاء الله ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لميس اليوم قطعت قلبي ... 
> 
> الله يخرب بيتك يا تيّم أنت وهآله أم عمر ... 
> 
> أشوف فيكوا يوم في الحلقة الآخيرة إن شاء الله ...


الحق عليهم الاثنين شو الهبل الزايد والله بستاهلوا الي بصير فيهم وزياده اي عمى عليهم  كا مره واحد فيهم بزعل من الثاني على حكي فاضي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

المخرج زودها...وبعدين فيه بعض مواقف سخيفه ..و بستخف بعقل المشاهد

----------


## غسان

والله قرفوني كثير مش عارف ليش بطولو فيه والmbc دعاياتهم خفيفة لطيفة :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انا جلطوني الاثنين
من دون ما يتفاهموا كل واحد منهم بلف وجهه وبظله رايح  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا جلطوني الاثنين
> من دون ما يتفاهموا كل واحد منهم بلف وجهه وبظله رايح


جلطوني  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> جلطوني


انا ما بحضره 

لأني بكون بالجامعه :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لميس اليوم قطعت قلبي ... 
> 
> الله يخرب بيتك يا تيّم أنت وهآله أم عمر ... 
> 
> أشوف فيكوا يوم في الحلقة الآخيرة إن شاء الله ...


حتى انت ابو الندر  :Db465236ff:

----------

